# Access Abfragen Problem



## CanYouHelpMe (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo 
ich habe ein Problem

ich habe eine abfrage in dieser werden aus verschiedenen tabellen informationen von rechnern gesammelt Name,Laufwerkbuchstaben,etc.

ein problem ist das dadurch das es meist mehrere laufwerke gibt und nur einen rechernamen das dieser dann natürlich mehrmals angezeigt wird
Spalte1  I  Spalte2
Rechner I  A:
Rechner I  C:
Rechner I  D:

so sieht das mit allen informationen aus ich hab das meiste mit joins und min wert hinbekommen.

Doch bei Fall wie im Beispiel möchte ich es eigendlich hinkriegen das alle Laufwerke in einem Feld angezeigt werden also ungefähr so

Spalte1  I Spalte2
Rechner I A:,C:,D:

geht das

wenn ja kann mir bitte jemand schreiben wie

1000 dank im voraus


----------



## larryson (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, wo möchtest Du Dir den Deine "Endlosspalte" anzeigen lassen? Formular, Bericht, in einer Abfrage? Und warum überhaupt? Eventuell würde Dich eine Kreuztabelle weiterbringen; Rechner, 2xA, 1xC, 2xD allerdings wären das dann schon vier Spalten. Die nächste Möglichkeit wäre, die ein Recordset über diese Abfrage laufen zu lassen und dann dort ein Feld füllen zu lassen. 

Gruß Larryson


----------



## CanYouHelpMe (11. Mai 2007)

Also Kreuztabelle geht leider nicht so richtig bringt mich nicht weiter

und recordset
also ich weiss nicht was ich da machen muss.
oder noch  nichtmal was mir das genau bringen soll da bräuchte ich etwas mehr informationen


----------



## larryson (11. Mai 2007)

Ein Recordset läuft deine Abfrage zeilenweise ab und liest die Feldinhalte aus. Die ausgelesenen Daten könnte man dann zu einem gewünschtem String zusammensetzen. 

Ein Recordset läuft im Codeteil deiner Accessanwendung. 

Und um Dir da weiter zu helfen, bräuchte man deine Version von Access und denn Grund, warum Du es so haben möchtest.


----------

